# Bill Bennett:  They will kill Trump before they let him be a president.



## Stratford57

*William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*

*Interesting take on Trump*

They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.

It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.

It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.

Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.

It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*

*Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
*
These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.

*Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*

_*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.

*Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.

*But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.

*Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?

*Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.

*Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *

*Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.

Interesting take on Trump.
or
www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
(for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)


----------



## IcebergSlim

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.



Are you feeding this fraud's slot machine habit?


----------



## bodecea

He's probably betting on it happening.


----------



## deltex1

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.


Did you check the authenticity of that article?  Just doesn't sound like Bill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

If Trump ends up dead this country will explode.


----------



## imawhosure

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.



The thing that is amazing is...............it is more probable that this dissertation contains more truth than lies.  The Washington political class are all getting filthy rich; both repubs and dems.  This is why I can not understand why the left supports more of the same-old-same-old.  I thought the left was the home of rights and protections.  Seems they have morphed into the keepers of cronie capitalism, more than anything else.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check the authenticity of that article?  Just doesn't sound like Bill.
Click to expand...


Only one hit on Google, sure sign it's BS


----------



## Siete

stay out of your chopper Donnie ... an ISIS terrorist might be your pilot.

say bomb the shit out of them again ...


----------



## Stratford57

I don't want Trump to be killed, I like his position and I would be happy if he were elected. However the arguments in this article unfortunately sound pretty strong.
You can Google it: *Bill Bennett: Interesting take on Trump*
or try:
onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
(for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)


----------



## Fueri

That's like listening to your crazy uncle at Thanksgiving dinner.

He's crazy as hell and has been living next to the punch bowl all afternoon, and yet there's some amount of truth buried in there among the giblets....


----------



## imawhosure

Stratford57 said:


> I don't want Trump to be killed, I like his position and I would be happy if he were elected. However the arguments in this article sound pretty strong.
> You can Google it: *Bill Bennett: Interesting take on Trump*




The problem for the whole establishment is, they are going to have to get Hillary elected unless they eliminate 3 of the top 4 GOP leaders.  That is a tall order.  They have to get rid of Trump, Carson, and Cruz.  I don't think the GOP establishment can get even Rubio by all 3 of them.  And good luck getting Hillary elected if any of those 3 win the GOP nod.  People DESPISE Washington, and they will put in an outsider just to piss them off, and get even!!!!!


----------



## IsaacNewton

Conservatives are really going off the map aren't they. I mean they've had their bizarre tendencies all along, but they had to at least pretend they understood reality. Now its like their crazy is a wild horse that finally broke out of the barn and is running around the countryside.

Trump is a moron, I don't see anyone 'killing' him. WTF.


----------



## Arizona Willie

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.


======
Well you know he is LYING THROUGH HIS TEETH when he claims Obama / Michelle spent over a BILLION dollars on her fucking website. There is no website in the whole damn world that costs a BILLION dollars to make and host.

And then he doubles down on his LIE and claims it is now up to almost 5 BILLION.

LYING MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## deltex1

Stratford57 said:


> I don't want Trump to be killed, I like his position and I would be happy if he were elected. However the arguments in this article unfortunately sound pretty strong.
> You can Google it: *Bill Bennett: Interesting take on Trump*


I googled this........"did Bill Bennett write the article about trump being killed?"

Got nothing


----------



## deltex1

I agree with much in the article ...it just ain't Bills style.


----------



## S.J.

It doesn't matter WHO wrote the article, every word of it is true (which is why you liberals are trying to divert attention to the author instead of the content).


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Trump's being used if anything. Appear ultra-rightwing to make real Republicans seem more sensible.


----------



## skye

I'm sure Trump is totally aware of the danger.

And he is taking the necessary steps for   his protection..

Oh boy....politics is the dirtiest game in town.


----------



## HenryBHough

Well, it does seem that an awful lot of people who pissed off liberals have died under weird circumstances.  Particularly ONE "special" liberal.


----------



## skye

HenryBHough said:


> Well, it does seem that an awful lot of people who pissed off liberals have died under weird circumstances.  Particularly ONE "special" liberal.




Say it!

Say it out loud.... Clinton is the name!


----------



## sarahgop

Great article and  i agree completely. Trump isnt a  bought and  paid for  vomit  pig  like Rubio or  clinton.


----------



## Surly_Curmudgen

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If Trump ends up dead this country will explode.



Killing Trump will sign their own death certificates.  Every progressive, rino, those in the liberal media and those trying to buy power will journey into the great beyond.


----------



## Avatar4321

If you think trump is going to change the status quo, you aren't paying attention. The man has kept himself wealthy by paying off politicians to do exactly what they have been doing.


----------



## Avatar4321

Surly_Curmudgen said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump ends up dead this country will explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Trump will sign their own death certificates.  Every progressive, rino, those in the liberal media and those trying to buy power will journey into the great beyond.
Click to expand...


Trump is a progressive rino.

Seriously how are you people blind to this?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Avatar4321 said:


> If you think trump is going to change the status quo, you aren't paying attention. The man has kept himself wealthy by paying off politicians to do exactly what they have been doing.



What do you think of some of the serious comments in this thread? Do you respect SarahGOP? How about S.J.? 

Don't want to respond to their posts? How generous of you.


----------



## alexanderrcm

Arizona Willie said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ======
> Well you know he is LYING THROUGH HIS TEETH when he claims Obama / Michelle spent over a BILLION dollars on her fucking website. There is no website in the whole damn world that costs a BILLION dollars to make and host.
> 
> And then he doubles down on his LIE and claims it is now up to almost 5 BILLION.
> 
> LYING MOTHERFUCKERS.
Click to expand...

Read it and weep Obozo: Obamacare Website Costs Exceed $2 Billion, Study Finds


----------



## bendog

bodecea said:


> He's probably betting on it happening.


I said it before, the Big Quack's taking a page from Huey Long.


----------



## Lakhota

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> or
> www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
> (for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)



Interesting possibility.  I wouldn't want to be walking in Adolf Trump's shoes.


----------



## bodecea

Surly_Curmudgen said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump ends up dead this country will explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Trump will sign their own death certificates.  Every progressive, rino, those in the liberal media and those trying to buy power will journey into the great beyond.
Click to expand...

I would look to the GOP big money if anything happened to Trump.


----------



## jc456

bodecea said:


> He's probably betting on it happening.


it would be so libturd like.


----------



## jc456

bodecea said:


> Surly_Curmudgen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump ends up dead this country will explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Trump will sign their own death certificates.  Every progressive, rino, those in the liberal media and those trying to buy power will journey into the great beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would look to the GOP big money if anything happened to Trump.
Click to expand...

nah, that's libturd like.


----------



## Davros

Never heard of him.


----------



## kiwiman127

This is a great thread.
The hard right has already tried and convicted liberals for killing Donald Trump, who happens to be alive and out campaigning! 
Only on USMB will this happen and I was here to see it go down.


----------



## jc456

kiwiman127 said:


> This is a great thread.
> The hard right has already tried and convicted liberals for killing Donald Trump, who happens to be alive and out campaigning!
> Only on USMB will this happen and I was here to see it go down.


Started by a libturd


----------



## HenryBHough

A failed attempt to harm Trump would guarantee him the presidency.

There ARE those who would consider that a worthwhile risk.


----------



## Care4all

The oh so pious Bill Bennett is full of crud on this and oh so conveniently blamed democrats by listing their names while not mentioning by name anyone from the GOP....

This article is clear as day a hit piece, Though to me, the one thing evident, is Bennett is trying to blame democrats for the GOP HIT that he thinks will take place on Trump.

Democrats like Hillary and Obama, ARE HOPING FOR A TRUMP WIN.....  Hillary will chew him up and spit him out in the presidential run debates.  there can be no better opposition party candidate than Trump.


----------



## HenryBHough

Care4all said:


> Democrats like Hillary and Obama, ARE HOPING FOR A TRUMP WIN.....  Hillary will chew him up and spit him out in the presidential run debates.  there can be no better opposition party candidate than Trump.



Little chance of that.  The Democrat Party has already put new studded snows on the bus they're going to throw Mrs. Rodham-Clinton/Lewinsky under at the convention.  Carbide studs.


----------



## Care4all

HenryBHough said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats like Hillary and Obama, ARE HOPING FOR A TRUMP WIN.....  Hillary will chew him up and spit him out in the presidential run debates.  there can be no better opposition party candidate than Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little chance of that.  The Democrat Party has already put new studded snows on the bus they're going to throw Mrs. Rodham-Clinton/Lewinsky under at the convention.  Carbide studs.
Click to expand...

not a chance in heaven or hell this time.
they KNOW she is their only hope of winning the presidency, there is no else....


----------



## gipper

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> or
> www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
> (for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)


It does not appear to be accurate.  Did he really say those things?


----------



## Care4all

going around in an email?  none of those emails going around are ever true.....


----------



## Carla_Danger

Snopes says this story is false, however, Snopes is a liberal site and can't be trusted. Bill mustuv said it, because it's out there on the internet.


An Interesting Take on Trump

Bennett's views on Donald Trump are not in line with those expressed in the essay. While the unknown author writes that Trump would make a good President since he is self-funded and does not play by the rules, Bennett said in an interview with Sean Hannity that he was not okay with a Trump presidency:


----------



## deltex1

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> or
> www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
> (for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)





Final word....


An Interesting Take on Trump


----------



## kiwiman127

HenryBHough said:


> A failed attempt to harm Trump would guarantee him the presidency.
> 
> There ARE those who would consider that a worthwhile risk.



Yikes!  Very Banana Republic-like.  Well the US has been drifting in that direction for 3-4 decades, so the train of thought on this thread is no surprise.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> )



He's what?


----------



## Programmer

They said this about Obama.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bodecea said:


> He's probably betting on it happening.



His child bride bet on Mother Nature doing the same thing.


----------



## Lakhota

Putin likes Trump - so he won't have him whacked.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bile Ori'ly is already working on his 'Killing Trump' book.

Ori'ly likes to kill people evidently.


----------



## Carla_Danger

deltex1 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> or
> www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
> (for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final word....
> 
> 
> An Interesting Take on Trump
Click to expand...




I thought Snopes was a liberal site and not to be trusted.


----------



## koshergrl

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If Trump ends up dead this country will explode.


And Obama will attempt to seize control.

I don't think they're smart enough to circumvent trumps security. And I doubt his ppl can be bought.


----------



## Carla_Danger

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump ends up dead this country will explode.
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama will attempt to seize control.
> 
> I don't think they're smart enough to circumvent trumps security. And I doubt his ppl can be bought.
Click to expand...



And if that happens, it's off to re-education camp for you.  If that doesn't work...

Lol's


----------



## deltex1

Carla_Danger said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> or
> www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
> (for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final word....
> 
> 
> An Interesting Take on Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Snopes was a liberal site and not to be trusted.
Click to expand...

It's not that I trust Snopes...it's that I know Bennett.


----------



## Coonshine

Arizona Willie said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ======
> Well you know he is LYING THROUGH HIS TEETH when he claims Obama / Michelle spent over a BILLION dollars on her fucking website. There is no website in the whole damn world that costs a BILLION dollars to make and host.
> 
> And then he doubles down on his LIE and claims it is now up to almost 5 BILLION.
> 
> LYING MOTHERFUCKERS.
Click to expand...

The article didn't say the website cost a billion dollars. It said that was what was offered in a no bid contract to Michelle's friends to build the website. That was a gift from the lying motherfuckers in the White House (the Obama's) to their friends.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Carla_Danger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump ends up dead this country will explode.
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama will attempt to seize control.
> 
> I don't think they're smart enough to circumvent trumps security. And I doubt his ppl can be bought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if that happens, it's off to re-education camp for you.  If that doesn't work...
> 
> Lol's
Click to expand...


What.......the.......fu$%.......Jade Helm 15 wasn't enough, now these people are all about the evil domes?


----------



## SuperDemocrat

Big Business has spent generations etching out their little monopolies.   Most companies large and small actually work to maintain whatever edge they have but some of these companies know that they will be protected from such competition whether it is external or internal competitors.  Have you ever wondered why the politica dialog on CNN, FOX, CBS, and many other media companies isn't as diverse as it is on the internet.  Maybe they think some ideas shouldn't be aired.   It is kind of condescending to think that some people can control the dialog in this country.


----------



## Indeependent

Bill Bennett...Rush Limbaugh wannabe would sell out a fellow American in a second.


----------



## whitehall

Bennett is only "one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political and education issues" if you happen to quote him. Otherwise Bennett is a (former?) degenerate gambler who lost millions and is prone to opinions such as "drug dealers should be beheaded" and "aborting Black babies would lower the crime rate". Provocative statements sometimes get more listeners.


----------



## Stephanie

If he said that, shame on him. that was said about Obama too.


----------



## kit4410

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> or
> www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
> (for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)


----------



## kit4410

This was not written by Bill Bennett, this was written by Wayne Allyn Root and posted on his site, The Root Rant on July 7, 2015.  See it here  The Root For America Blog | The ROOT RANT:


----------



## Stratford57

kit4410 said:


> This was not written by Bill Bennett, this was written by Wayne Allyn Root and posted on his site, The Root Rant on July 7, 2015.  See it here  The Root For America Blog | The ROOT RANT:


I'm not sure if it matters so much whom this was written by. As for me what matters is that a lot of people think such kind of scenario could be possible. And that's pretty scary.

The fact is: all the elites are corrupted and they are used to manipulate the president of the USA and they will fight for keeping that opportunity like pit-bulls. Trump is the only  candidate they won't be able to manipulate. Does anybody think that elites will give up all their power to Trump? I doubt it.


----------



## Arizona Willie

Stratford57 said:


> kit4410 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was not written by Bill Bennett, this was written by Wayne Allyn Root and posted on his site, The Root Rant on July 7, 2015.  See it here  The Root For America Blog | The ROOT RANT:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it matters so much whom this was written by. As for me what matters is that a lot of people think such kind of scenario could be possible. And that's pretty scary.
> 
> The fact is: all the elites are corrupted and they are used to manipulate the president of the USA and they will fight for keeping that opportunity like pit-bulls. Trump is the only  candidate they won't be able to manipulate. Does anybody think that elites will give up all their power to Trump? I doubt it.
Click to expand...

========
Bernie can't be bought either.

He is the only politician who hasn't used his position to become very wealthy. His net worth is reported at only $300,000 while all the rest are in the tens of millions if not more.

He has a career history of working for Equal Rights and for PEOPLE not Corporations.


----------



## bendog

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> or
> www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-55721-1.html
> (for some reason only works if you copy ^ and paste)


wonder what the odds are?  (-:


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fueri said:


> That's like listening to your crazy uncle at Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> He's crazy as hell and has been living next to the punch bowl all afternoon, and yet there's some amount of truth buried in there among the giblets....


No, dude, it is like connecting the dots.

The Oligarchs have killed many a politician with aircraft sabotage and just plain ole 'kill em, gut em and bury in a swamp' crap since the 1932.


----------



## Fueri

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like listening to your crazy uncle at Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> He's crazy as hell and has been living next to the punch bowl all afternoon, and yet there's some amount of truth buried in there among the giblets....
> 
> 
> 
> No, dude, it is like connecting the dots.
> 
> The Oligarchs have killed many a politician with aircraft sabotage and just plain ole 'kill em, gut em and bury in a swamp' crap since the 1932.
Click to expand...


note the text highlighted in red.

I'd put nothing past the people in power.  absolutely nothing.

I'll also note that this is a post from November of last year.  Since then, watching the elites shit their pants on a daily basis over this guy, even less so.

that's not to say I see it as likely, but don't ever underestimate my mistrust of government, as there is not one iota of said trust in my entire body....


----------



## mychatposts




----------



## JimBowie1958

mychatposts said:


> ....


----------



## Stratford57




----------



## mychatposts

Yeah: Go republican: Earth is 6000 years old, no such thing as global warming... go back to your cave and make a sacrifice to your god. BTW: just out of curiosity, did you actually complete the 12th grade? probably not.


----------



## Freewill

imawhosure said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> *Interesting take on Trump*
> 
> They will kill him before they let him be president.  It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.  Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident.  Some people are getting very nervous: Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few.
> 
> It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media.*They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. *It's one for all and all for one.
> 
> It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people.  We get ripped off. We're the patsies. *But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared.*  The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened like never before.
> 
> Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke.  He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart.
> 
> It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald.  It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a ood old boys club.  *They talk big, but they won't change a thing.  They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations*. . .*like Big Pharma or Big Oil.*
> 
> *Or they are owned lock, stock and barrel by foreigners, like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary with their Clinton Foundation donations.
> *
> These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money.  But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone.  There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.
> 
> *Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help.  That means he doesn't care what the media says.  He doesn't care what the corporate elites think.  That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests.  That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters.*
> 
> _*Don't you ever wonder*_why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama?  Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to defund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens?  Bizarre, right?  It defies logic, right?  First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed.  Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed.  Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
> 
> *Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that.  The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account*. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader.  They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists . . . so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment.  Fourth , why rock the boat? *After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy,*you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed.  Win or lose, they win.
> 
> *But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. *Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business.  All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency.  The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides  but not Trump.  Remember:  Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate.  He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university.  Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do.  He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.
> 
> *Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. *Good question!  I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website.  By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion.  Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying.  Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records.  Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election.  How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?
> 
> *Obama, the multinational corporations, and the media need to stop Trump*.  They recognize this could get out of control .  If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant.  Trump's election would be a nightmare.  Obama has committed many crimes.  No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute.  He will not hesitate.  Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked booksand Obama's records, the game is over.  The gig is up.  The goose is cooked.  Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison.  Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money.  Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails, or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi.  The entire upper level management of the IRS could wind up in prison.
> 
> *Obamacare will be defunded and dismantled.  And Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters.   *
> 
> *Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute.  Trump will go after everyone involved. *That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.  Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump.  The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates.  But they can't silence him.  And they sure can't intimidate him.  The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.
> 
> Interesting take on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that is amazing is...............it is more probable that this dissertation contains more truth than lies.  The Washington political class are all getting filthy rich; both repubs and dems.  This is why I can not understand why the left supports more of the same-old-same-old.  I thought the left was the home of rights and protections.  Seems they have morphed into the keepers of cronie capitalism, more than anything else.
Click to expand...


I didn't see any lies, could you point out a few?  What I saw was exactly what I was thinking.  Except I doubt Trump prosecutes anyone, but if someone would, it would be Trump.  We need Trump just to poke a finger in the face of the establishment.  But if he is elected I wouldn't be riding in a parade through Dealey Plaza.


----------



## Freewill

Stratford57 said:


> mychatposts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah: Go republican: Earth is 6000 years old, no such thing as global warming... go back to your cave and make a sacrifice to your god. BTW: just out of curiosity, did you actually complete the 12th grade? probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another hateful and "smart" person has joined USMB. Congratulations, everybody.
Click to expand...


At least, he gave a condensed version of all the left wing talking points.


----------



## Stratford57

*Alex Jones looks at the latest from Russian TV on how the globalists may try to kill Trump as he is winning in the polls.*

Russian TV/Putin Warn Globalists May Kill Trump


----------



## Freewill

If the SS cares about their job performance they will be on red alert regarding Trump.  It is only a matter of time until the democrat fascist activity escalates from mere violence to something more.

What will be interesting is how the left wing will start by blaming the right wing of what the left will end up doing.

No one is interesting in doing the same with Hillary, Mother Nature is taking care of that problem.


----------



## Jason Dunston

God watches over all good people, dont worry. Here's an inauguration rap I've made to cheer Trump fans.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stratford57 said:


> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*



Bill Bennett is what?  lol, Bill Bennett is a fat blowhard compulsive gambler.


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Bennett is what?  lol, Bill Bennett is a fat blowhard compulsive gambler.
Click to expand...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, William J. Bennett, is one of America's most important, influential and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. Bill Bennett - what he said:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Bennett is what?  lol, Bill Bennett is a fat blowhard compulsive gambler.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

